# Youtube community based translations



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey Guys... I was looking on youtube recently and noticed they have added a community-based translation and transcription option. This allows other people to contribute translation and transcriptions for videos we've posted. I know our videos are currently only in English, and I had interest from a german customer at one point for transcribing the sharpening videos in german. I thought I would throw the link up here so that if any of you had an interest in translating our videos to another language it would be easy to do.

Thanks in advance for any help.

http://www.youtube.com/timedtext_cs_panel?tab=2&c=UCpgJbCAVxzDHKaKYeuGYyOA


----------



## valgard (Feb 17, 2017)

I will try to translate a couple to Spanish over the weekend but can't be sure of the result as many of the terms are stuff I only learned in english. I will see how that goes, I hope it comes out acceptable.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2017)

valgard said:


> I will try to translate a couple to Spanish over the weekend but can't be sure of the result as many of the terms are stuff I only learned in english. I will see how that goes, I hope it comes out acceptable.



Feel free to bug me with any questions if you have them along the way


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

Any idea where to find accurate technical culinary terms in Spanish? In many cases I can attempt a literal translation but that may not be very accurate as I don't have any culinary background and I learned most things by imitating and only came in contact with a lot of the basic vocabulary in english.
Examples would be cutting motions and stuff like that. I can't seem to find any active forum for kitchen knives in Spanish either. I will attempt a rough translation anyways. Perhaps once it's done people who also speak Spanish here can just help with correcting all the culinary jargon.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 18, 2017)

No... but I can look into it


----------

